# ISPCONFIG 3 Restore von vHosts und Zonefiles



## iceget (16. Apr. 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Auf einem unserer Webserver wurde die Festplatte kaputt (leider ohne RAID).

Ich hab vom ISPConfig 3 folgende alte Daten /var war auf die zweite Festplatte gemountet:

/var komplett (da liegen webs + dbs drinnen)
sowie dann /var/backups wo die passwd, shadow und group Datei drin liegt.

Ich habe es soweit restoren können, das ISPConfig 3 alle neu angelegten Domains korrekt anlegt (Konfigurationseverzeichnise apache vhosts, dns zone files...

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem das ich nicht weiß wie ich die vHost und Zonefiles wieder ins System bekomme. Wie gesagt im ISPConfig sind alle Daten da (MySQL). Auch die kompletten Datenbank sowie FTP-Daten sind da.

Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir? Was kann ich tun? Soll ich einen zweiten Server aufsetzen und das ganze importieren?

Im Worst Case(was aktuell der Fall ist): wie kann ich die zonefiles und apache files wieder von ISPConfig 3 anlegen lassen? Ich bäuchte theo. nur die Domain löschen und neu anlegen. Jedoch nimmt mir das viel Zeit weg.

Kann man in der Datenbank eine Flag setzen das diese dann wieder neu angelegt werden? Wird das von ISPConfig geprüft?

Wie weiß ISPConfig wann es Configfiles anlegen muss, und wann nicht? Diese werden ja von der Datenbank vorher ausgelesen, oder?

Kann ich nicht einen neuen ISPConfig 3 Server aufsetzen und dann irgendwie diese Files anlegen lassen und dann auf den aktuellen Server importieren?

Bitte um Hilfe!

Vielen Dank!

Glg Markus


----------



## iceget (16. Apr. 2012)

Zitat von iceget:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Auf einem unserer Webserver wurde die Festplatte kaputt (leider ohne RAID).
> ...


Was ich versucht hab: Wenn ich einen neuen Record anlege, wird auch das Zonefile erstellt. Beim Apache das gleiche.

Jedoch kann ich diesen Vorang bei 500 Domains nicht so auf die schnelle machen. Gibts da eine andere Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2012)

DNS: Siehe Tools > DNS Tools > Resync.

Webseiten: Dafür gibt es bislang kein automatisiertes Script, da kannst Du im Moment nur eine Änderung in jder webseite machen, z.B. quota, und auf speichern klicken.


----------



## iceget (16. Apr. 2012)

*Re*

Hallo TIll,

danke für deine Antwort!

Okay, eine andere Frage:

Ich habe ja ISPConfig neu installiert und dann den Dump (MySQLDUMP) zurück eingespielt. 

Der DNS-Server funktioniert soweit wieder, bei den Webs wo ich ein Update der QUoat mache, legt er mir auch wieder alle vhosts an.

Mails kommen auch an, jedoch kann ich micht nicht anmelden (auch wenn ich in einem Web einen neuen E-Mail Account (Mailbox) anlege.

Mit FTP Kann ich mich auch nicht anmelden, ...

Was kann ich noch überprüfen?

Error Logs:
Error Logs /var7Log
Apr 16 12:30:57 ns1 amavis[32046]: (32046-01) (!)connect_to_sql: unable to connect to DSN 'DBI:mysql:database=dbispconfig;host=127.0.0.1;port=3306': Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES)


Apr 16 12:34:10 ns1 dovecot: auth-worker(default): mysql: Connect failed to localhost (dbispconfig): Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) - waiting for 75 seconds before retry

Die Passwörter in der FTP und Dovecot Config passen (ispconfig, und pwd kann ich mich auf PHPMyAdmin anmelden)

Bitte um Hilfe, danke!

glg Markus


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2012)

Hast Du möglicherweise auch die MySQL "mysql" Datenbank mit den Authentifizierungsinformationen überschrieben? Wenn ja, dann können sich alle Dienste wie ftp und imap, pop3 und smtp nicht mehr mit mysql verbinden, da Du die Daten der aktuellen Installation mit Daten eines anderen server überschrieben hast.

In dem Fall würde ich Dir raten ein ispconfig update drüber laufen zu lassen und dabei auswählen dass Du die Dienste rekonfigurieren möchtest. Voraussetzung ist dass die MySQL Informationen in den Dateien /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php und /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf korrekt sind.


----------



## iceget (16. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Till,

danke hat funktioniert 

Ich hab nur eine Frage: ich habe ein Backup von der 3.0.4.3 eingspielt (gestern), aber habe eigentlich auf die 3.0.4.4 verzeichnistechnisch upgegradet.

Jetzt steht in der dbispconfig db_version 3.0.4.3
Kann ich diese irgendwie auf die 3.0.4.4 upgraden obwohl ich eigentlich schon ISPConfig 3.0.4.4 angezeigt bekomme (Titel)?

Vielen Dank

glg Markus


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2012)

Ja, das geht. Steht in allen ISPConfig Release notes unter der Überschrift "Manual update instructions":

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/allg...tsupdate-fuer-ispconfig-veroeffentlicht-5591/


----------

